# Cadence



## Chuffy (14 Jul 2007)

Spinning like a spider on PCP has never been my style. Now that I've gone single speed I'm having to work harder to keep up to speed. And, fool that I am, I now have a computer that reads cadence. 20mph = 100rpm in my current gearing but above that I start bouncing. How can I stop this? All tips gratefully received...


----------



## SamNichols (14 Jul 2007)

change your gearing?


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Jul 2007)

It's a matter of practice Chuffy, make a concerted effort to keep your bottom on the saddle and relax the legs so they spin smoothly. Once you get the hang of it you'll get over the 20MPH I'm sure.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MichaelM (14 Jul 2007)

Go fixed, and ride down hills.


----------



## Chuffy (14 Jul 2007)

Gearing is 46x18 and I need to get up Devon hills, so I can't go higher.
Fixed isn't even an option....


----------



## Monty Dog (14 Jul 2007)

I find that if I accelerate beyond my 'lumpy' phase, it smooths out again - for me it's 150rpm, but then I can keep on going up to 200rpm. If you find that your 'lumpy' 100rpm co-incides with your general riding pace, then perhaps change your gear ratio to . Likewise, riding on SS/Fixed will help smooth out your pedal stroke anyway.


----------



## Chuffy (14 Jul 2007)

200rpm? Dear god, I'm a man, not a hamster in an electric wheel!


----------



## NickM (14 Jul 2007)

Chuffy said:


> ...20mph = 100rpm in my current gearing...


Then you are riding a gear that has been used by generations of cycling stalwarts before you. 20mph is called "evens" precisely because it requires 100rpm in the classic winter gear of the golden age. And the cyclists of those days knew their business!

So if it feels too twiddly, just think of the legions of Frank Patterson types in tweed plusses who have gone before you... and don't let them down


----------



## Chuffy (15 Jul 2007)

NickM][quote=Chuffy said:


> ...20mph = 100rpm in my current gearing...


Then you are riding a gear that has been used by generations of cycling stalwarts before you. 20mph is called "evens" precisely because it requires 100rpm in the classic winter gear of the golden age. And the cyclists of those days knew their business!

So if it feels too twiddly, just think of the legions of Frank Patterson types in tweed plusses who have gone before you... and don't let them down [/quote]
Damn. Now I want to go out wearing a woolly outer garment and huge whiskers. Have Rapha started making tweed bibs shorts yet?

20mph is fine and dandy, I just can't go any faster without looking like I'm auditioning for a part in a cheap porn video.


----------



## christian dieu (16 Jul 2007)

Definitely worth trying fixed. I find it easier to spin along on fixed than single speed.


----------



## FatBloke (20 Jul 2007)

Chuffy said:


> Spinning like a spider on PCP has never been my style. Now that I've gone single speed I'm having to work harder to keep up to speed. And, fool that I am, I now have a computer that reads cadence. 20mph = 100rpm in my current gearing but above that I start bouncing. How can I stop this? All tips gratefully received...


Superglue on the saddle!!!


----------



## Chuffy (20 Jul 2007)

FatBloke said:


> Superglue on the saddle!!!


Then I'll just bounce in my shorts, fool!


----------



## yello (20 Jul 2007)

200rpm!!! Good god, I'm going to have to go and lie down!


----------



## FatBloke (21 Jul 2007)

Chuffy said:


> Then I'll just bounce in my shorts, fool!


Who said anything about wearing shorts!!


----------



## rustychisel (23 Jul 2007)

You're big blouse, Chuffy.


----------



## Si (23 Jul 2007)

I find that a firm, but not death like, grip on the bars, a relaxed upper body and arms and consentrating on ankling all help to reduce the bouncing.

Moving the saddle forward just a smidge also helped spin speed for me.


----------



## Chuffy (23 Jul 2007)

Si said:


> I find that a firm, but not death like, grip on the bars, a relaxed upper body and arms and consentrating on ankling all help to reduce the bouncing.
> 
> Moving the saddle forward just a smidge also helped spin speed for me.


Cheers Si.

<blows raspberry at rustychisel>


----------



## Ravenbait (26 Jul 2007)

It's just practise, Chuff.

Sam


----------



## romans (30 Jul 2007)

Get a fixed, or build up your own, and practise on smaller hills, relax, then you will eventully develop a smoother action and the 'bumping' will be eliminated. I rode for years with a 24 speed then built my own fixed - shotblasted a John Perks frame, painted it, assembled my own wheels and everything else as well. Learnt a lot that way. Now building one for the track and a 'fun' fixie. My style on the 24 speed is more relaxed and thoughtful as I am more able to control my pace and effort.


----------



## BentMikey (7 Aug 2007)

I too get bouncy at about the same speed. Not very, and it smooths out again above that, all the way up to 182rpm so far. Not quite the 200rpm, LOL! Apparently Fixed Phil (Mal Volio) and other experienced riders get the same sort of symptoms, so it's not to worry about.

I'm on a fairly similar gear, btw, 48x19.


----------

